# Hi.



## Flibster (Aug 15, 2010)

Afternoon.

After being registered here for over 3 years, I thought I'd better start posting a little bit.









Today, I have been mostly drinking Notes roasted Kenyan Gichathaini AA Lot 081. Lovely sharp lemon tart in beverage form.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Hi and welcome as an official member ! What brewing methods are you using currently ?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Flibster said:


> After being registered here for over 3 years, I thought I'd better start posting a little bit.


Welcome - was the nod to Jesse from the Fast Show deliberate?







-


----------



## Flibster (Aug 15, 2010)

Mrboots2u said:


> Hi and welcome as an official member ! What brewing methods are you using currently ?


Thank you.

Today, just been using my Kalita Wave 185.

Last week or so has involved the Kalita Kantan, Hario V60 02, Hario Syphon TCA-5, Aeropress and a slightly knackered and leaky Gaggia Classic.

I have others hanging around too that aren't used as often. 6 cup Chemex, V60 Carafe, Clever Dripper and some others I've probably forgotten as I really don't use them.



The Systemic Kid said:


> Welcome - was the nod to Jesse from the Fast Show deliberate?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Errr.... I don't know what that is.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Good selection of brewing methods there ! Espresso and syphon myself , oh and filter and work . Always good to have people with a wide range of tastes and brewing styles on the forum !


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Welcome - was the nod to Jesse from the Fast Show deliberate?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This week, I'ave mostly been eating ... TARAMASALATA

Classic Fast Show









Welcome Flibster


----------



## Flibster (Aug 15, 2010)

I'll try any brew method and can usually find something I like about each one.

Only one I've never really got to grips with is the french press. It's the one I find hardest to get consistent results from - but I'm working on that with single cup press and a paper filter from the syphon. But I can get pretty much the same results from the Clever dripper, so I tend to use that instead.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Hi & Welcome!

I think I met you and your partner once in The Window, a few years back? (if you are who I think you are, if not then just ignore me!).


----------



## Flibster (Aug 15, 2010)

Sounds likely. The Window is one of my haunts when I'm back in Nawfuk.


----------

